# Puerto Rico whitewater??



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

I was just there on my way to the BVI's... I looked for info before I left and didn't find much.

Puerto Rico, white water
American Whitewater - PR State Rivers
Whitewater rapids in Puerto Rico? - Yahoo! Answers

I did get in a kayak, though it was a sea kayak... Check out the biolumeninescent lagoon near Fajardo and go at low tide and a new moon... pretty amazing. The one Vieques is supposed to good too, but we didn't make it over to the island in the short time our gang was there.


----------



## nemi west (Jun 22, 2006)

lmaciag said:


> I was just there on my way to the BVI's... I looked for info before I left and didn't find much.
> 
> Puerto Rico, white water
> American Whitewater - PR State Rivers
> ...


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

Oh my GOD. A whole winter in Puerto Rico? Forget about kayaking. That is like getting sent to Hawaii for a winter and asking where the kayaking is.

Winter is surf season in PR and they have world class waves for sure. Off of the north shore is one of the deepest sea trenches on earth (deep water = hell yeah for surf).

If I got sent there for a winter the first thing I would do is think that god must love me a lot and I would say thank you jesus. Then I would surf EVERY day for the whole winter. Even if you don't surf... forget about kayaking and learn how to surf. This is a once in a lifetime opportunity.


----------

